
Sharon Gal, Voice Sound Art Performance - 0db532a0
https://www.sharon-gal.com/about-test
======
0db532a0
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM_lsoooW3I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hM_lsoooW3I)

